# Could not change Saver-Reservation to Value-Reservation with discount,



## Carl (Sep 15, 2017)

Online with an registered account why is it I could not change Saver-Reservation to Value-Reservation with student discount (which was all that was available) without first canceling Saver reservation for a eVoucher first (which required phone assistance).
Online with an registered account can I change Value-Reservation with student discount to:
another Value-Reservation with student discount at an increased or same cost w/o canceling first?
a Flexible-Reservation with student discount at an increased cost w/o canceling first?
a Flexible-Reservation OR Value-Reservation both with student discount to a Saver-Reservation at an decreased cost w/o canceling first?

Please advise,

Carl


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 15, 2017)

You'll have to ask Amtrak that question. Their back-end system is not the most modern. There are lots of things that can't be done online.

I've always found calling in the evening (10PM ET) gets patient, helpful agents who work a lot better than the online system.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 16, 2017)

As me little me said, it is not easy and usually not possible to make changes to online reservations. That is why I call every time(and I call the Amtrak Guest Rewards number) to make all reservations except for coach travel which I don't plan to change. AGR phone reps are so kind and helpful, I trust them over the on line system. In fact, I usually enter my reservation details on line just to determine the exact fare or number of AGR points and then call. Just did that this week since I requested roomette 003 car x32 on California Zephyr in December both directions and roomette 003 on the City of New Orleans. Where the AGR agent helps is when roomette 003 was not available on the CONO, she told me all the rooms available and that was limited and then she shared that Bedroom C was available and for only 1,000 extra points that I expected to pay. I got the Bedroom. Apparently, the day I am traveling on the CONO it was almost fully booked in the sleeper since only bedrooms B and C remained and only roomettes 8,9, and 10 available upstairs. Working that out is not possible on line.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 16, 2017)

It sounds like the OP is assuming this is an Amtrak official site, rather than an enthusiasts site?

My understanding is that one can only have either the regular discounts through the perks, such as my "over 62" age discount, or one can have the saver fare, when available, "as is". One can't have both applied to one ticket.

Ed.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 16, 2017)

Why would you want to change from a saver fare to a value fare anyway? :huh:

The saver fare is a 20-25% discount, while the student fare is only a 15% discount. You can not combine more than one discount per reservation. Thus, if you use the student discount, you're actually paying more!


----------



## Carl (Sep 20, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> Why would you want to change from a saver fare to a value fare anyway? :huh:
> 
> The saver fare is a 20-25% discount, while the student fare is only a 15% discount. You can not combine more than one discount per reservation. Thus, if you use the student discount, you're actually paying more!


It could be needed if I wanted to change departure time and only a value-fare seat was available.


----------



## Carl (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your replies...


----------

